# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Laos >  Unterwegs

## schorschilia

Freitag 30. August 15.25

Laos Elefanten, Seide und Buddhas

Laos gilt noch als Geheimtipp für Südostasien-Reisende. Das Land, das zwischen Thailand und Vietnam eingebettet ist, besticht durch seine vielfältige Landschaft mit den Bergen im Norden und dem Dschungel im Süden. Unzählige Tempelanlagen und Buddha-Figuren spiegeln die starke Verbundenheit der Laoten mit der buddhistischen Lebensphilosophie wieder.\nAndrea Jansen ist in Laos "unterwegs". Ihre Reise beginnt in der südlichen Provinz Pakse. Von einem Mahut, einem Elefantenführer, lernt sie den Umgang mit den Dickhäutern. In der Hauptstadt Vientiane besucht die Moderatorin eine Seidenweberei. Von Vientiane geht die Reise weiter in den Norden, nach Luang Prabang. Es ist die bekannteste laotische Stadt, dort ist der Tourismus bereits weit entwickelt. Andrea Jansen hat die Gelegenheit, einen Mönch in seinem Tempel zu besuchen. Zum Schluss trifft sie den Sänger Ngex Vondeau. Der Musiker ist in ganz Laos bekannt, seine Lieder stehen regelmäßig auf Platz eins der laotischen Hitparade.

----------

